

Show HN: ChargeDesk – Billing Support for Startups - zemaj
https://chargedesk.com/i/hn

======
zemaj
Would love any feedback! Support for PayPal & Help Scout is coming soon.

~~~
dang
Deleting and reposting is against the rules and voting rings are really
against the rules. Please don't.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
zemaj
Sorry, I didn't realise it wasn't ok to delete and repost. Won't happen again!

